# Desiree Nick -Klasse Spagat auf dem Klavier @ Kerner x 8



## bofrost (12 März 2011)




----------



## General (12 März 2011)

Danke für die Sportliche :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (12 März 2011)

das kann sie


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2011)

Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## fredclever (13 März 2011)

Ganz schön gewagt, aber dennoch: Danke für die hübsche


----------



## Weltenbummler (13 März 2011)

Desiree hat eine schöne Pussy.


----------



## sixkiller666 (13 März 2011)

danke


----------



## jakeblues (13 März 2011)

die ist aber ganz schön beweglich


----------



## dumbas (13 März 2011)

sehr gelenkig und das nicht nur mit dem Mund!!!! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Finderlohn (13 März 2011)

:thumbupa möchte ich auch gern`Klavierspieler sein.Mein Blick würde aber nicht nur auf die Tasten fallen!!!


----------



## freddyjones (13 März 2011)

Roar!


----------



## termi5 (15 März 2011)

Bei der ist nicht nur die Zunge scharf


----------



## Thoma (15 März 2011)

Ich finde das schon ganz schön scharf, auch wenn Sie sonst nicht mein Fall ist.


----------



## teevau (15 März 2011)

Weltenbummler schrieb:


> Desiree hat eine schöne Pussy.



man sieht doch gar nichts geist09


----------



## dogo83 (15 März 2011)

danke!! sehr sexy


----------



## ayaksever90 (15 März 2011)

woow das gefällt mir


----------



## engel46 (15 März 2011)

na was da die herren wieder für fantasien durchleben ;-)=


----------



## derfelix (2 Nov. 2011)

gibt es das ganze auch als video??


----------



## Spezi30 (2 Nov. 2011)

wenn die nicht so extrem unsympathisch wäre...*ggg*


----------



## higgins (6 Nov. 2011)

ist zwar ,sonst nicht mein fall ,aber danke


----------



## Marci (29 Jan. 2012)

Schade das niemand diese Bilder in HD hat...

:-(

Hi Desiree! 

Solltest du das lesen mache mal ein Smilie!

Danke


----------



## trek (30 Jan. 2012)

schön, thx


----------



## TryX (31 Jan. 2012)

gelernt ist gelernt ^^


----------



## true (31 Jan. 2012)

wow nice picture... thx


----------



## PeteConrad (21 März 2012)

Ähnlich nett auch Riverboat vom 18.03.2012


----------



## hofe (14 Apr. 2012)

hot


----------



## jean58 (14 Apr. 2012)

hofe schrieb:


> hot



was ist an der schabracke denn hot?


----------



## zebulon (14 Apr. 2012)

Du magst zwar 'ne scharfe Zunge haben, Désirée, aber wenn Du Dich so vor mir räkeln würdest, würde ich Dir zeigen, dass meine Zunge auch nicht ohne ist ... schlurp!


----------



## Ilovemature (1 Juli 2012)

was für eine rattenscharfe Frau

Ich würde für sie alles tun


----------



## Jone (2 Juli 2012)

:thx:


----------



## Motor (2 Juli 2012)

wo mag Guido beim ersten Bild seine Augen gehabt haben,Danke dafür


----------



## MysticII (31 Jan. 2013)

Deutschlands beste Entertainerin , heiß heiß heiß


----------



## ripuli12002 (16 Apr. 2014)

ich mag sie...danke für die schöne desiree!!!!


----------



## Salihovic (4 Mai 2014)

Einfach spektatakulär.


----------



## snurzia (15 Jan. 2016)

Schade, dass es dazu kein Video gibt - hab' schon alles abgesucht!


----------



## orgamin (15 Jan. 2016)

dumbas schrieb:


> sehr gelenkig und das nicht nur mit dem Mund!!!! Vielen Dank!



Sehr gut ausgedrückt ;-)


----------



## gdab (15 Jan. 2016)

Top Fotos. Danke.


----------



## buddydede (18 Jan. 2016)

Wow hätte ich ihr gar nucht zugetraut!


----------



## petehorst123 (19 Jan. 2016)

Hätte ich nicht gedacht ....


----------

